

Find Your Way Through Lisp Labyrinth. - budu
http://kazimirmajorinc.blogspot.com/2011/01/find-your-way-through-lisp-labyrinth.html

======
spooneybarger
cute but doesn't really describe me.

what if you like dylan, scheme, common lisp and clojure?

personally if i could have scheme and clojure plus dylan i would be happy.
there is soem serious cruft in common lisp that dylan clears away... of
course, i'd rather have common lisp syntax with that clearing away but in the
end I don't much care.

If I had my druthers for doing OOP, I'd use Dylan or Smalltalk. As someone
said to me not too long ago, I've obviously been voted off the island.

